# Felt's website is primo.



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone else like it as much as I do. I don't know of any brand that has a better site.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree, but what's up with Felt giving the entry-level F95 the team colors? I don't get it.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I also like how felt.com is one of those spam-marketing sites.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

PlasticMotif said:


> Anyone else like it as much as I do. I don't know of any brand that has a better site.


Yeah I would have to agree with you, was at my LBS today saying just that after my Z25 test ride.


----------

